# Bumper crop of seeds and acorns



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Every 7 years or so, our trees become over burdened with seeds.

This is the maple I have in the front yard. Most of it's leaves are down, already. The branches are hanging low with the weight.

This means a population explosion of chipmunks and mice. 

It also means an increase of Lyme disease next year.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Mmmmm... Nothing like a lil Lyme to keep your bathroom clean! :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Mmmmm... Nothing like a lil Lyme to keep your bathroom clean! :laughing:



Haha!
Had the vaccine. Then it was taken off the market, causes arthritis.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Haha!
> Had the vaccine. Then it was taken off the market, causes arthritis.


Oh great... Just what an already old beat up and decrepit man needs!...


...talking bout myself, of course :laughing:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh jeez! For once you're not gonna poke the beast?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:... I'm afraid if I ever find my self near a NY cliff I'll turn around and see your scary mug!!!


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

There ya go! Shake the cage!


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

My friend just got diagnosed with Lyme. Mushroom hunting in So.IL and got tick bit. I just heard on the news last night that Lyme will be more common this summer due to warm winter and early spring. Very few deer ticks in my immediate area...just dog ticks...we're lucky. Use bug spray when you are out. Gary


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

I had lyme a few years back and I can tell you it's nothing to mess around with. I cought mine in it's early stage before it goes dormant and it was treated succesfully. The hard part is finding a doctor to treat it that will blood test you for the disease, it's costly. If you don't catch this and treat it in it's early stage it goes dormant and when it comes back it can have permanent symptoms. It will painfully attack your joints, fatigue you, and in my case I had severe neurological problems. I couldn't walk a straight line to save my life. Most people and the docs just think they have the flu and don't seek treatment, big mistake! Research the disease and it's symptoms online, knowledge is power. It is not common in michigan in my area but I got it, go figure? Once I was diagnosed with it the health department called me and the gave me more info than the docs.


----------

